# ICOtec gc500



## FordFishing

Anyone every use an ICOtec gc500 or any ICOtec predator call?

I would really like an electronic caller but i don't want to and cant justify breaking the bank on one.

http://www.icotec.com/products/electronic-game-callers/gc500-programmable-game-call/


----------



## BVW

I field tested one if the least expensive models. Excellent call for the money. Works well along with a hand call. Really clear high quality sounds also. Don't have any experience with their higher end stuff.


----------



## Jager Pro

BVW said:


> I field tested one if the least expensive models. Excellent call for the money. Works well along with a hand call. Really clear high quality sounds also. Don't have any experience with their higher end stuff.


The ICOtec GC500 and the Foxpro Wildfire 2 are only $10 apart in price, are you familiar with both products, would you recommend one over the over?


----------



## BVW

Jager Pro said:


> The ICOtec GC500 and the Foxpro Wildfire 2 are only $10 apart in price, are you familiar with both products, would you recommend one over the over?


 I haven't used either.. But you can't go wrong with FoxPro. I own an older fx3 FoxPro and the 40$ icotec. Icotec is a new company, seem to be good quality and sounds based on their cheaper caller. I was going to field test the 500 I think but it didn't go through. 
Maybe someone else has used then both.
Good luck!


----------



## BruceDafter

I have the gc300 from icotec. Got it a couple of weeks ago from dunhams, on sale $69. I too couldnt spend the big money for my first call. I only got out twice with it with no luck. I like what i hear from it so far. Remote has good distance. Wish it had bigger buttons. Tuff to use with gloved fingers. This is my first call so i cant compare it to a foxpro, but im happy with what i have.


----------



## Jager Pro

I'm glad I read this thread, had no idea about ICOtec til I did. I'm looking to get my first e-caller soon and $80 is a lot more reasonable than $200 with FoxPro's cheapest called

I'm going to try and fix my e-caller from the '80s first though lol


----------



## BVW

Jager Pro said:


> I'm glad I read this thread, had no idea about ICOtec til I did. I'm looking to get my first e-caller soon and $80 is a lot more reasonable than $200 with FoxPro's cheapest called
> 
> I'm going to try and fix my e-caller from the '80s first though lol


 Lol yeah my early ecallers were old cassette players. I would put about a minute of space in the beginning of the tape, set it out where I wanted it , hit play and go sit.. Killed a few coyotes that way.. I had lots of luck with just a 35$ caller and a hand call. I liked the control of the hand call but liked having a sound off somewhere so when the coyote approached they didn't come directly to me. Here are a few videos using e-callers under 40$ (self filmed).






This one was with a hand call and small ecaller out in front of me as a "distractor".


----------



## Jager Pro

That's exactly what the one I have right now is, an old caller that plays cassette tapes, but the battery is shot on it and I wanted to see how much it would be to replace it before I bought anything else. It only has two tapes (baby cottontail and red squirrel) do it might a good idea to get a modern one.


----------



## aschmidt

I also got that one from Dunhams on sale a couple weeks ago. going to use it on Sunday hopefully. I'm also hoping that it works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## oneluckyhunter

I purchased the GC300 a couple months ago and love it. While I was bowhunting, my buddy was using it and called in two coyotes. He got the first one, but missed the second one. Ran right to the caller, didn't even pay attention to the decoy. The third coyote never left the property across the road, or I'm sure we would've had three come into the call. Don't know much about the GC500, but the GC300 gets two thumbs up from me.


----------



## kingfishcam

Where you purchase additional sounds for the 500?


----------



## dunwurkin

you do not have to purchase additional calls. they are available fee online. an excellent source is www.varmintal.com Al is a great guy, very helpful to all.


----------

